# Impeller noise



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Ok so I got 2 fluval C4's. when I first set them up there were quite as could be no noise at all. After doing a few water changes while finishing up my cycle they now have a slight impeller hum. Is this normal.
I unplug the filters while doing water change. When water change is complete it plug in fill filter box with water so that the filter can get siphon going. Can anyone tell me why I now have this hum??? :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would check the filters to see if there is anything caught in the impeller. I find it important to prime the filters with water before plugging them into a power source.

Also see if there are any loose parts rattling.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I would check the filters to see if there is anything caught in the impeller. I find it important to prime the filters with water before plugging them into a power source.
> 
> Also see if there are any loose parts rattling.


 Ill have to look but there better not be any loose parts since they are a month old


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Also ya I just thought of that, that I should have filled first then plugged in I hope I did not mess up the impellers bye doing it that way ill have to take apart and take a look


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

It should quiet down over a little time when it gets a slime buildup. It acts as grease. My Emp 400's are the same anytime after i service them. takes a week or 2 for mine to go back to being silent. Being as there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> It should quiet down over a little time when it gets a slime buildup. It acts as grease. My Emp 400's are the same anytime after i service them. takes a week or 2 for mine to go back to being silent. Being as there's nothing wrong with it


I agree and since you ran them dry before filling with water you probably wore grooves into the impeller shaft. You can try and quieten that down by using vaseline or silicone grease on the impeller shaft. See if that helps.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

Mine too have a slight hum to them. Most reviews I've read said they are like this right out of the box but with a little lubricant on the impeller shaft in the motor and they are virtually silent. Aside from that I have to say I'm very impressed with the filters. Probably my new favorite HOB


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone ill try to lube them up :lol:



mbamba_boy said:


> Mine too have a slight hum to them. Most reviews I've read said they are like this right out of the box with a little lubricant on the impeller shaft in the motor and they are virtually silent. Aside from that I have to say I'm very impressed with the filters. Probably my new favorite HOB


Bye far the best hob filter I've had. I'm very happy with them as well :thumb:


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

The Silicone fixed mine I did the same thing as you the second time I unpluged it. Aquaclear's I have heard the gammit on noise from the motors and the C is the very same motors as far as I've been told. There a plastic part that fits over the top of the intake with the trickle nozzle on it. Lift that assembly out and make sure it's fitted back in place tightly. This is where the motor routes the water to the trickle filter I've had that cause it to be a little noisey if it isn't seated if you have noticed the nozzle runs oppoisite from the Aquaclear full is to the right on the C not the left. that has to fit the nozzle tight.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Ill deal with the hum for now till I do my first cleaning of the filter a month after my cycle is done and my fish are in. Thank you all for the replies


----------



## DST1975 (Jan 7, 2013)

As the others have said...I am literally just drying off my arm after tank maintenance and included was hooking up a new C4 as my back up filter/additional filter along with my canister. It was loud as all get out when I first put it on and I was thinking I was gonna have to live with it. Read this thread, just went back upstairs, took the vaseline out of the diaper drawer (we have little ones) lubed up the impeller pin, put it back together. Thing is quiet as a church mouse and the fix was less than 10 minutes. Excellent advice guys, huge thank you.


----------

